# Ragging 2016



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

We all have some serious ragging to look forward to. Second, third, fourth and final year students are going to rag the hell out of us. What are you likely to do when you face such a situation


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Experienced some of it!!!:joy:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> Experienced some of it!!!:joy:


Share your experience please.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Had to stand up on a bench n sing national anthem loudly..had to unchiii unchiiii speak 5 lines of taareefain of a girl in punjaabi..twinkle twinkle with actions..sale a pencil for rs 50..n much more:joy:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Which college was thiis? this is nothing compared to the stories i've heard...


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Which college was thiis? this is nothing compared to the stories i've heard...


Lmdc..yeah kamm hay becoz of strictness.. Har jaga cameras lagay huay hain or teachers b pakar laitay hain..


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> Lmdc..yeah kamm hay becoz of strictness.. Har jaga cameras lagay huay hain or teachers b pakar laitay hain..


Officially its not allowed anywhere but sab kerte hain. Last year cmh ka demonstrator class le raha tha, and seniors came and the demo is like "Ab app sab inke hawalay" lol.

I've heard some pretty sick stuff man. Best thing is to comply and go with the flow.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Haha..yeah..
Aapka kidhar hua adm??


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Abhie kahin nahin. Lekin ho jayega 30th ko


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Kahan apply kia hay?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> Kahan apply kia hay?



Every college that is legally following pmdc policy.

- - - Updated - - -

What are some good food delivery options in DHA Lahore? Any ideas except kfc, mcdonalds, pizza, ? Something new and good?


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Well I plan on wearing a vest and if anyone tries anything I also plan on screaming Allah u Akbar it might get me arrested but meh worth it


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

what about ptap students?? they will be going in late like 2-3 weeks late
will they get fooled?? hardly?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Everyone goes through ragging. People who join late are ragged by their own class hehehehe.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

They will make the gravest mistake of their life (and probably the last) if they try ragging me. 
I have spent the better part of my life practicing full contact martial arts, predominantly Muay Boran. 

Come at me bro(s)!


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

BTW, what happens to those who resist?

I look super rude when I am thinking or new to a person or place so that might help keep them away.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> BTW, what happens to those who resist?
> 
> I look super rude when I am thinking or new to a person or place so that might help keep them away.


If you show them the slightest attitude or argue or show any signs of aggression, they will take you to the boys hostel... And what happens in the boys hostel doesn't stay private


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

ive heard a guy got pneumonia from ragging...:speechless: and even people going under the vent. Extreme cases yes but true nonetheless


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

DoctorBot said:


> ive heard a guy got pneumonia from ragging...:speechless: and even people going under the vent. Extreme cases yes but true nonetheless



The funniest i heard was a freshie who was told to go upto a 4th year girl and tell her "I really love your Gluteus Maximus". He got a straight reflex slap from her. Poor guy didnt even know what he was sayin to her LOL


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Guys, you have to remember that its only a way to break the ice and get to know the new students. After a couple of weeks they will become your friends.Plus its not gonna be serious stuff....just silly things
just go with it and enjoy it, also call your seniors '' Sir'' and they will call you ''Doc saab''


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, what happens to those who resist?
> ...





DoctorBot said:


> ive heard a guy got pneumonia from ragging...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





abdullah7766 said:


> DoctorBot said:
> 
> 
> > ive heard a guy got pneumonia from ragging...
> ...





HarisKhan123 said:


> Guys, you have to remember that its only a way to break the ice and get to know the new students. After a couple of weeks they will become your friends.Plus its not gonna be serious stuff....just silly things
> just go with it and enjoy it, also call your seniors '' Sir'' and they will call you ''Doc saab''



Guys I was joking about doing anything serious (though the martial arts bit wasn't a joke). Anyways, I asked the students at the college when I went to pay up. They said that Ragging was very uncommon and light hearted, since VERY severe action was taken and the college was very vigilant in this department. 

Oh, and I am not taking the hostel services.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> Guys I was joking about doing anything serious (though the martial arts bit wasn't a joke). Anyways, I asked the students at the college when I went to pay up. They said that Ragging was very uncommon and light hearted, since VERY severe action was taken and the college was very vigilant in this department.
> 
> Oh, and I am not taking the hostel services.


Guys who do not comply are forced to the hostel. Unthinkable things are done behind closed doors there


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I was joking about doing anything serious (though the martial arts bit wasn't a joke). Anyways, I asked the students at the college when I went to pay up. They said that Ragging was very uncommon and light hearted, since VERY severe action was taken and the college was very vigilant in this department.
> ...


Good thing I have a car and the hostel is farther away. 
But still, how bad could light hearted joking be?


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Ragging is something mostly everyone will have to go through 
Well it is a good way to meet new people, as those seniors late turn into your friends
Lmdc me but cameras lag gaye ab but still me hostel me ho too you know xD
And its been way too long since i made new friends, i know not even a single person in my batch :|


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Too many typing mistakes to correct


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

What if u have a holiday first day.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

M.Ahsab said:


> What if u have a holiday first day.


Then you are asking for it...


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

Does this happen first day of classes? First week? First month (!)?
Also I'm 28 years old. (Certified Paiyya, moochain dari and all) I wonder if anyone will even try.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

ahkman said:


> Does this happen first day of classes? First week? First month (!)?
> Also I'm 28 years old. (Certified Paiyya, moochain dari and all) I wonder if anyone will even try.


Where you going?


----------



## MomenGill (Jul 18, 2016)

ragging in Independent Medical College isn't that bad , just had to sing a song , read ABC backwards loudly and propose to a senior xD


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

MomenGill said:


> ragging in Independent Medical College isn't that bad , just had to sing a song , read ABC backwards loudly and propose to a senior xD


 that's not bad at all! it sounds like fun


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

MomenGill said:


> ragging in Independent Medical College isn't that bad , just had to sing a song , read ABC backwards loudly and propose to a senior xD


What did he/she say?


----------



## MomenGill (Jul 18, 2016)

blamonster said:


> What did he/she say?


Typical Faisalabadi reply , a couple of _Juggatain _and then roars of laughter , and i had to do it in front of the whole class [including girls  ]

Edit : It was a male senior not a female xD


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

MomenGill said:


> ragging in Independent Medical College isn't that bad , just had to sing a song , read ABC backwards loudly and propose to a senior xD


Independent Medical College? That's a college???


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

What sort if ragging should I expect in IMDC? (with an i)


----------



## MomenGill (Jul 18, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> Independent Medical College? That's a college???


not sure if sarcastic or not......but yes


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

MomenGill said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > Independent Medical College? That's a college???
> ...


No not sarcastic. Actually my inadequate knowledge of medical colleges.


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

SMDC. We'll find out tomorrow I guess.


----------

